#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Желание - помеха или подмога?

## Ассаджи

Различают "чувственное желание" (кама-чханда) как порок и "желание Дхаммы" (дхамма-чханда) как часть Пути. Пока практикующий не достиг Ниббаны, он развивает желание достичь её. С достижением Ниббаны это желание, естественно, уходит:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn126.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn51-015.html

Желание входит в число четырех "Основ могущества" (иддхипада): желание, настойчивость, намерение и различение. Именно на основе этих факторов развиваются сверхьестественные способности (иддхи, санскр. сиддхи).

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m.../wings/2d.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn04-020.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn51-020.html

----------

Антон Соносон (05.09.2014)

----------


## Андрей Логачев

"Правитель богов, знай, что есть два вида радости, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет", – так было сказано. В отношении чего так было сказано? Когда знаешь о чувстве радости: "От такой радости неблагие качества ума увеличиваются, а благие качества уменьшаются", – то не следует стремиться к такому виду радости. Когда знаешь о чувстве радости: "От такой радости неблагие качества ума уменьшаются, а благие качества увеличиваются", – то следует стремиться к такому виду радости.» (ДН23).
Так же, очевидно, есть и два вида желания. Одним желаниям нужно следовать, другим нет. Я бы еще добавил: «Когда знаешь, что от желания, страдания (дукха) уменьшаться (качества тела и ума увеличатся), то им нужно следовать».

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Как писал Корнеги: «Если хочешь, чтобы человек что-то сделал, сделай так, чтобы он пожелал этого». Поведение обуславливается желанием.
«– Правитель богов, знай, что есть два вида телесного поведения, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет. Есть два вида поведения речи, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет. Есть два вида поведения ума, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет.
"Правитель богов, знай, что есть два вида телесного поведения, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет", – так было сказано. В отношении чего так было сказано? Когда знаешь о телесном поведении: "От такого телесного поведения неблагие качества ума увеличиваются, а благие качества уменьшаются", – то не следует стремиться к такому виду телесного поведения. Когда знаешь о телесном поведении: "От такого телесного поведения неблагие качества ума уменьшаются, а благие качества увеличиваются", – то следует стремиться к такому виду телесного поведения. "Правитель богов, знай, что есть два вида телесного поведения, – к одному из них надо стремиться, к другому – нет", – так было сказано, и вот, в отношении чего так было сказано…» - Дигха Никая 21, Вопросы Шакры.
Значит, желания делятся и по действию, которое они вызывают (увеличивают страдания или уменьшают; где в «восьмиричном пути» описываются благие и не благие качества ума?) 
Есть желания чувственных приятных ощущений, а есть желание к поведению тела, речи и ума (камма?).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Пока практикующий не достиг Ниббаны, он развивает желание достичь её. С достижением Ниббаны это желание, естественно, уходит:


А можно поподробнее, каким образом оно естественно уходит? 
Я как раз недавно встретил у Ачаана Брама фразу: "Привязывайтесь без страха к своим  предписаниям, обетам, объектам ваших медитаций и к пути который приведет к Ниббане." 
- и меня заинтересовало - неужели в Тхераваде поощряется привязанность к джханам? 
И что является противоядием от перерождения в мире без форм?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А можно поподробнее, каким образом оно естественно уходит?


Например, Вы захотели пойти в парк. Когда Вы приходите в парк, это желание проходит. 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn51-015.html




> Я как раз недавно встретил у Ачаана Брама фразу: "Привязывайтесь без страха к своим  предписаниям, обетам, объектам ваших медитаций и к пути который приведет к Ниббане." 
> - и меня заинтересовало - неужели в Тхераваде поощряется привязанность к джханам?


Нет, сутты предостерегают от привязанности к джханам.
См. например Джхана сутту http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-36.htm

Могу привести и другие ссылки.




> И что является противоядием от перерождения в мире без форм?


При достижении "не-возвращения" (анагами) следует только одно перерождение, в "чистых землях".

----------


## Ассаджи

> где в «восьмиричном пути» описываются благие и не благие качества ума?


Основные умелые (кусала) и неумелые (акусала) поступки и качества перечисляются в Саммадиттхи сутте
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...n-009-tb0.html

(краткий перевод есть в книге "Слово Будды", в разделе "Правильное понимание")

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Есть желание чувственных удовольствий и есть желание избежать чувственных неприятных ощущений. Является первый вид желаний жаждой (танха), можно ли отнести второй вид желаний к жажде? Кто как распознал?

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Еще об умелых и неумелых поступках.
«Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое телесное действие подобает тебе.» - МН 61.
Если действия обуславливаются желаниями (или намерениями?), то одни желания приносят страдания, а другие счастье и, нужно следовать желаниям, которые не имеют побочных отрицательных последсвий.

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Проблема не в том, чтобы определить хороший или плохой поступок ты совершаешь (плохое или хорошее желание), а в том, что даже зная умом, что поступок (желание) плохой, ты действуешь под управлением неблагих желаний и потом сожалеешь.
Например: ты сидишь за праздничным столом, наелся до предела и заносят торт и начинается борьба, победителем которой часто является не нужное желание. И начинается опробование разных буддийских практик.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> См. например Джхана сутту http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-36.htm


У меня по поводу этой сутты два вопроса, которые я могу сформулировать. (А также много других, которые я не могу сформулировать.)

1. Почему в Джхана сутте говорится про перерождение в "чистой земле"? Значит, это тхеравадинская идея? 
2. От чьего лица говорится в этой сутте? Это Будда или кто-то другой?

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. Почему в Джхана сутте говорится про перерождение в "чистой земле"? Значит, это тхеравадинская идея?


Да. См. по поводу 
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...ddhaavaasa.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...agga/loka.html
http://www.mahindarama.com/e-library/31planes3.htm




> 2. От чьего лица говорится в этой сутте? Это Будда или кто-то другой?


Будда.

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Я замечаю, когда я устаю, тяжело дается осознание и легче погружаться в сонливость-ступор. Отдых и еда заметно улучшают осознание, возникает sukha, которое порождает жажду больше есть.
Т.о. желание избавиться от сонливости-ступора и находится во все большем осознании, приводит к страсти в питании и является причиной переедания (боли в желудке, ожирения и другие сопутствующие страдания).

----------

